# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Diverse Gesetze >  Link zu Sammlung von Thai-Gesetzen in Englisch

## Bagsida

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute diesen Link hier zu einer Sammlung von Thai-Gesetzen in Englisch bzw. Links dorthin gefunden :

http://www.lexadin.nl/wlg/legis/nofr/oeur/lxwetha.htm

Leider funktionieren dort nicht mehr alle Links, aber besser als nichts.

Fundstelle ist hier :
http://www.ulricheder.com/thailand.htm

wo noch mehr zu entdecken ist, was mit Recht zu tun hat.


Bagsida

----------


## schiene

Aktuell gültige Gesetze für Thailand sowie News und Erläuterungen findet ihr auf dieser englischsprachigen Seite.
http://www.thailawforum.com/database.html

----------


## schiene

Ein paar nützliche Infos und Tips von deutschsprachigen Anwälten über verschiedene Gesetze in Thailand findet ihr hier:
http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/ind...&s=1&ctyID=236

----------

